# How tight should a nock fit...



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I hold the bow so the arrow is hanging vertically, if it doesn't fall off it is good to go.

I would suggest that you dip your nocks in boiling water and set them on the string while hot. When they cool, they should fit properly.


----------



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

In the old days when a rope was used on the release, the nock had to fit tighter to prevent the nock sliding down the string on the release (you can see this in the Easton Slo-mo video). Nowadays with string loops, the nock can fit looser. It just needs to click on the string. I would suggest reserving the string with smaller diameter serving material. If you don't know how, you really need to learn in case your serving breaks at a tournament one day- just takes 15 minutes to replace and you are back on the range!


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*Is it a new string?*



Wishawk said:


> ...on the center serving? I have Vapor Trail Strings and I'm using CX Nocks...they fit extremely tight on the serving. I can clip an arrow on the string and hang the bow from the arrow for about 2 sec. before it will pull off. I know this way to tight...what gauge does everyone use to determine proper nock fit?



If so you could with care moosh the serving alittle also. Those nocks new? do as Deezlin said.

It will loosen up with shooting.


----------



## Wishawk (Nov 13, 2003)

The strings have about 3000 plus shots on them...as do the nocks. I did try a few in the boiling water and it did help some but they are still tight. I think I'll just re-serve the string with a smaller diameter serving. I'm just a little suprised Vapor Trail would use such a heavy serving. I recently put a set of Vapor Trail strings on my brother's Mathews and the diameter of the serving is definitely smaller. I emailed VT today to ask what serving size they used...but haven't heard back from them yet.

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Jabwa said:


> In the old days when a rope was used on the release, the nock had to fit tighter to prevent the nock sliding down the string on the release (you can see this in the Easton Slo-mo video). Nowadays with string loops, the nock can fit looser. It just needs to click on the string. I would suggest reserving the string with smaller diameter serving material. If you don't know how, you really need to learn in case your serving breaks at a tournament one day- just takes 15 minutes to replace and you are back on the range!



Gee, I didn't know this and I've been shooting some form of rope release for about 30 years now. Funny how my arrows never slid down the string. Maybe it has something to do with the majority of the weight hanging over the point end. Seriously, I serve my strings so that the nock can actually slide around on the serving. They are a bit sloppy if you want to call it that. I can nock an arrow, hold it vertical and tap the string lightly and the arrow falls off. This is the way they are supposed to fit.

It's little details like this that make a difference in accuracy. There are lots of others and they all can have a cumulative effect.


----------



## tjb357452 (Jan 24, 2003)

I think Jarrod uses the largest diameter @ .025-.026. I have non Easton nocks that were unusable on this serving diameter. Reserving with .021 Diamondback or .021 #62 gave a nice fit. The large Easton G and Super Nocks fit the Vapor Trail center serving very nicely.


----------



## wisecountybuck (Nov 1, 2004)

bfisher got it right. Nock an arrow, hold it vertical and tap the string. The arrow should fall off with a tap. I use tune-a-nock f/s nocks and set them up that way.


----------



## Wishawk (Nov 13, 2003)

Just an update...I talked with Jarrod this morning and he indicated I might have got a heavier serving (.025) and they are now using a .021-.022 size. He is sending me a new new string to replace mine!

Great company, with great service!


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Wishhawk,

I know it doesn't sound like much, .025 vs .021 but ill you wrap it around the string it ends up double that. And .008 is quite a bit. Don't fret if the new string's serving is just a tad tight. It does wear down as you use it.

Good Luck.


----------



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

Bfisher:

First, how do you know your nocks never slid down the string on release? Second, watch the Easton Super Slow-motion video on Arrow Flight very closely.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Nock the arrow , tap the string with a finger and the arrow should fall off.


----------

